# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  Wellograph Watch, Wellograph Co., Ltd, Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

Designer - Wellograph Co., Ltd

----------


## Airicist

Article "Wellograph fitness watches to include Windows Phone 8.1 support"

by George Ponder
May 20, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Accepting Pre-orders Now at Wellograph.com 

 Published on Dec 17, 2013




> Wellograph - The Wellness Watch
> Wellograph is an activity tracker, a heart rate monitor and a running watch in one device that delivers live, insightful information about wearers' activity through simple infographic interface.

----------


## Airicist

Wellograph Story

 Published on May 4, 2014




> How Wellograph Fits With Your Life. Activity Tracker, Heart Rate Monitor and Running Watch in one device.

----------


## Airicist

Wellograph Activity Tracker Hands On 

 Published on Jan 6, 2014




> Wellograph Activity Tracker Hands On by FoneArena.

----------


## Airicist

Wellograph's sleek new Sapphire Wellness Watch sparkles with style at CES 2014 

 Published on Jan 6, 2014




> "Wellograph's sleek new Sapphire Wellness Watch sparkles with style at CES 2014 (hands-on)"
> 
> January 5, 2014
> 
> Offering heart rate monitoring and step measuring skills in an elegantly crafted package, the new Sapphire Wellness Watch from Wellograph aims to merge style with powerful fitness tracking.

----------


## Airicist

Wellograph Wellness Watch - CES 2014 

 Published on Jan 8, 2014




> The Wellness Watch from Wellograph does more than just tell the time and let you receive text messages and whatnot. It also monitors your activity and sleep, then with its companion app gives you a plethora of a great stats on your overall well-being

----------


## Airicist

Wellograph Wellness Watch and Windows Phone 

Published on Dec 16, 2014




> For our 2nd day of the 12 Days of Hidden Gems, sponsored by Microsoft, we are taking a look at the pricey - but elegant - Wellograph Wellness Watch and corresponding Windows Phone app! More information:
> windowscentral.com/hidden-gems-day-2-feature-wellograph

----------

